#  Der kleine Patient >   bläschen >

## namenssuchende

huhu :zd_bye_3_cut: , 
mein sohn hat kleine bläschen vereinzelt auf seinem körper. 
wir waren beim arzt. "es könnten die ringelröteln sein, aber nicht zu ausgeprägt dafür"
"es könnte auch eine allergische reaktion sein, leider zu unbekannt und nicht eindeutig ausgeprägt" 
ja was mach ich nun. das war letzte woche mittwoch. ringelröteln sind es sicher nicht denn es hat sich kaum verändert und scheint eher abzuklingen. typische anzeichen dafür sind auch nicht eingetreten. 
selber denke ich auch eher an ne allergie. aber welche? könnte es tatsächlich ne Gewürzallergie sein? Weihnachtliche Gewürze? Zimt kann es aber nicht sein. er isst seid monaten zimt zum griesbrei, da kamen bislang keine bläschen. 
hat jemand erfahrungen mit derartigen allergien? der arzt meinte das sich solche bläschen (die hatten auch einen namen, aber sowas merke ich mir nicht) eigentlich nur bei kindern auftreten. in seiner laufbahn als arzt hat er das nur einmal gehabt.  
die bläschen sind je in kleiner anzahl auf den oberschenkeln vorderseite, im nacken bzw hinterkopf. und leicht (fast nicht sichtbar) auf en beiden unterarmen oberseite.
sie sind noch da aber sind wie am weggehen. ich habe bis jetzt alles an weihnachtsgewürzen bzw backwerk weggelassen. der opa war unwissend und gab ihm stolle am sonntag...bis lang keine reaktion. 
Danke fü alle beiträge  :ta_clap:

----------


## Petra24

Hallo, 
vielleicht war es auch Nesselfieber oder war im Oktober nicht schönes Wetter, vielleicht war es auch eine Sonnen-allergie das juckt auch, ist leicht zu behandeln. 
Gruß Petra24

----------


## namenssuchende

danke für deine antwort.... aber das war schon vor monaten! 
die bläschen, man wusste damals nicht was es war. der kinderarzt dachte an ne allergie, etwas weihnachtliches (gewürze). leider war ich dafür zu spät bei der hautärztin. bei kindern unter 5 ist es schwer eine allergie nachzuweisen. das hatten wir jetzt erst mit ner blutabnahme und ich meine das er wohl gegen etwas allergisch ist. konnte aber nichts gefunden werden. 
werden wir diese weihnachten mal genauer beobachten

----------

